# Want to Buy New 2.1 Speakers



## rajatGod512 (May 5, 2012)

Hi I wanted to buy a 2.1ch Speaker set for my casual music listening . I watch movies quite often and when I have good gaming PC (around June) I would also game , So please suggest me a good Set of 2.1ch Speakers .

Also , I am in a very *limited budget 1.5k-1.7k.*

Products I have Shortlisted

Creative SBS A335 @ 1.65k
Edifier X220 @1.7k
F&D A111U @1.7k
Logitech Z313 @1.8k (over the budget)

So please help me and tell which of these is best or some other apart from these which is better .


----------



## techiemaharaj (May 5, 2012)

Flipkart.com: F&D A510 Speakers: Speaker

F & D A510..saw somewhere, these have good reviews...and has best value for money..


----------



## desiibond (May 5, 2012)

I am currently using F&D A-520 with TV, which I purchased at flipkart for 2.1k. Pretty good. Better design (not in aesthetics) and pretty decent sound quality. 

Flipkart.com: F&D A-520 Speakers: Speaker


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 5, 2012)

yeah ... I want to purchase 2.1ch Speakers my budget is not 2.1k , but it is 1.7k max (and that's pushing it).


----------



## gameranand (May 12, 2012)

You can get F&D A520 at 1970INR on infibeam before 31st may if you want.

As for suggestion +1 for F&D A520.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 14, 2012)

Hello,

My brother in law wants to buy a new set of speakers for his laptop, budget 3k. It may be 2.1 or 4.1 as long as it has good sound. I guess I will not get good 4.1 speakers at that budget. Which ones do you recommend?

Thanks.


----------

